# *update* IF YOU CHANGE YOUR SHIP DATE YOU MOVE TO THE BACK OF THE LINE!



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

_*update 8/25 Amazon left me a voicemail that said they were mistaken by the mistake they made in which they were mistaken. LOL! Seriously they said that they have no idea why the September date was showing and that my place in line was still as per my July pre-order date. Also my credit card was charged and the status of my order is now "shipping soon" although I still have a "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date." message._

Hey guys! This is my first post here but I'm far from new from the Kindle World. I got the Kindle during its first thing. That strange angular thing was my best friend until the K2 came out. I was an early adopter for that as well and had no problem paying full price for it, even knowing the price would drop pretty quickly. I ordered my K3 early morning July 30th but started to worry with the language being thrown around about it "shipping by" the 27th as opposed to "release date delivery" as the Amazon site stated when I ordered. I called Amazon about an hour ago to get clarification. I was told the K3 would SHIP Friday and that I would not receive it on Friday. I said well, that's midleading but accepted it and asked her if I changed my shipping speed to one day would it effect my status as an early pre-orderer as I was comfortable I was one of the people getting it around the release date since I ordered so early. She assured me it would not, that I would get it Monday instead of Tuesday. I told her to go ahead and change it then and when she did the told me my expected ship date was September 28. Me, thinking in August said "Well, that's a Saturday but I don't care as long as I get it Monday". She said, "I said SEPTEMBER". I was like WHY THE HELL IS IT NOW SEPTEMBER! And proceeded to tell me that she never told me my place in line wouldn't be held and that there was nothing she could do. I then asked to speak to a manager who said they would see what they could do but assured me that they were deeply sorry. Deeply. Sorry. smh. They're supposed to be calling me back with a solution.

In my opinion there are only two ways to resolve this. 1. Fix my delivery date and make sure I receive my device on Friday (the manager did say I would have received it then if they had not changed my delivery option) or 2. Free kindle. I'll wait happily for it if they comp it.

Anyway, that's my story and my caveat. DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING ON YOUR ORDER! ANYTHING! Unless you'd like to cancel or push back your delivery.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't understand how that would happen. The ship date is based on the order date. I changed my shipping option and the order date is still the same. Did you cancel and reorder? Have you checked your Amazon account on like to see if the order date changed. There has been some mix up with CS telling different things to different folks. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I don't understand how that would happen. The ship date is based on the order date. I changed my shipping option and the order date is still the same.


I agree. I changed my shipping option with the K2 and there wasn't any moving to the back of the line. Sounds like there is some miscommunication among CS folks dealing with excited/nervous/anxious/confused customers. The 27th can't come soon enough! 

ETA: September 28th being the ship date doesn't even make sense. The K3 product page is stating that if you order _today_, it will be shipped by September 17th.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Although I can sympathize with your situation, you aren't going to get a free Kindle for that. That is just not reasonable.


----------



## BlueReader (Aug 17, 2010)

There does seem to be a lot of different information about what happens if you change your shipping speed.  I will say that I asked this question by email and was told that if I changed my shipping option I would be moved to the back of the line.  Not really believing that answer, I called the Kindle CS.  When I asked the same question on the phone I got the same answer.  His reasoning was that since this item has not yet been released, the system views a change in the shipping speed as a different and new order.  As a result, when you change your shipping speed you are effectively cancelling your first order and reordering with a new shipping speed.  This still does not make sense to me, but since I have been told this twice I have left my order alone.  I hope for all those that have changed their shipping speed that this is not true and that you get your Kindle before anyone else.  I would be livid if this happened to me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This has happened with other Kindle releases. No matter how many times this is mentioned, people still fiddle with their orders and this happens again. Sorry that it happened to you.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

It seems like the problem is calling Amazon CS to change your shipping preference rather than just doing it online.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> It seems like the problem is calling Amazon CS to change your shipping preference rather than just doing it online.


Quite possibly.

Also. . ..if it's Kindle related. . .it's really best to call Kindle Customer Service.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe it's a kink in the system and depends on the process you use to change your shipping method I changed mine about a week ago by going to my account page, viewing the open order, and selecting 'change shipping method.' The order number did not change, and the order date did not change so I am assuming all is well. But perhaps if you change the date while talking with CS, the person you're speaking with may not know any better and does something that cancels your first order and generates a new order? It seems like most of the time when I hear stories like this, the change was made over the phone by a CS representative.


----------



## BlueReader (Aug 17, 2010)

I would agree that the problem seems to be with people that changed it over the phone.

What we failed to mention in the original post is that the manager told MoyJoy that if their order was not changed it would have been delivered on Friday with the 2 day shipping!!!!  That's good news at least.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> This has happened with other Kindle releases. No matter how many times this is mentioned, people still fiddle with their orders and this happens again. Sorry that it happened to you.


Do you mean the mis information or does it change your place in line?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Do you mean the mis information or does it change your place in line?


Changing your place in the queue.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Changing your place in the queue.


Sorry to be dense, but you're saying it does change your place in the queue or it doesn't?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

BlueReader said:


> What we failed to mention in the original post is that the manager told MoyJoy that if their order was not changed it would have been delivered on Friday with the 2 day shipping!!!! That's good news at least.


Well, first she says "I was told the K3 would SHIP Friday and that I would not receive it on Friday." Then she says "...receive my device on Friday (the manager did say I would have received it then if they had not changed my delivery option)". Hard to say.

I still think that speculation is futile since there seems to be so many different answers even from Amazon. Some people think they're going to get it on Thursday (don't know why), some people think they'll get it on Friday (I'd be ecstatic!), and some people think that it will ship on Friday (at this point I'm in the latter camp). Time will tell and speculation just seems to get people riled up.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Maybe it's a kink in the system and depends on the process you use to change your shipping method I changed mine about a week ago by going to my account page, viewing the open order, and selecting 'change shipping method.' The order number did not change, and the order date did not change so I am assuming all is well. But perhaps if you change the date while talking with CS, the person you're speaking with may not know any better and does something that cancels your first order and generates a new order? It seems like most of the time when I hear stories like this, the change was made over the phone by a CS representative.


I hope so. I JUST changed my shipping speed this morning - ARRRGGH. As soon as I read this, I called Amazon. The little guy I got on the phone said yes, it's true that changing your address / shipping speed / anything will potentially push you to the back of the line. However, he also said that looking at my order it looks like everything's the same on mine and I *should* still be in the first wave of shipments. He also said he can't really tell, though, that my order (and everyone else's) still says "unknown" about shipping info. He said I could give them a call back on Thursday and maybe get more info.

IF my order got pushed back, livid is going to be the understatement of the year.

ETA: Guy I talked to said that with next day shipping I'll get my Kindle on Saturday if it goes out FedEx or Monday if UPS and had I left it alone it would have arrived on Tuesday (2-day Prime shipping). All that is assuming that I didn't lose my place in line.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

As hard is it is to wait, I guess a few more days won't kill me.  I did, however, change my shipping speed last week and then ordered a lighted cover. The lighted cover has an expected delivery date of Aug 30th with one day shipping. I did inquire with customer service online if there was any way the cover could come in on Friday with the Kindle. They gave me this kind of vague answer, but I assume this means that I didn't get moved to the back of the line. I changed my shipping speed online, by the way.

Here's what Amazon customer service emailed to me:



> Your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered. I see that you've placed your Kindle order on July 29, 2010.
> 
> Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st will still ship by the August 27th release date. You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle enters the shipping process.
> 
> We also expect to ship your Kindle Lighted Leather Cover by August 27, 2010. It should be delivered to you by August 30, 2010.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Although I can sympathize with your situation, you aren't going to get a free Kindle for that. That is just not reasonable.


It is reasonble. The amount my family and I and our business spends on Amazon and our Prime Membership Fees would justify them taking a less than $200 loss. Thank you for your sympathy.

As far as other concerns, the only thing in my actual order that has changed is the shipping speed. The order date, order number etc. are all still the same.

Also, I did speak with Kindle specific customer service.

Ummm, what else did you guys ask...

Yes, the manager did say early preorders would in fact recieve their K3 on Friday. So congrats to you guys.

With all of the prereleases Amazon does they really should have more clear answers by now on these things. You can't really blame the customer for wanting clarity when you have so many shipping options available. The fact that this is specifically the 3rd Kindle release in itself should warrant a better flow of information.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

MoyJoy said:


> It is reasonble [sic]. The amount my family and I and our business spends on Amazon and our Prime Membership Fees would justify them taking a less than $200 loss. Thank you for your sympathy.


Well then, I'm going to call, change my shipping, find out that it changed my delivery date and then demand that Amazon give me a free Kindle. You can see why they wouldn't do that, don't you? I think it's rather harsh to sarcastically to mention sympathy as the person was only offering their opinion. I'm sure that everyone has empathy for your situation.

I can understand why you're mad now, but in October you won't even remember this. (Or maybe you will, cancel your Prime Membership, and never buy from Amazon again. It's your choice.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MoyJoy,

I think everyone has sympathy for your situation, whether we agree or not with your idea of a fair resolution.  I would recommend you call back and talk to someone else.  As good as Kindle CS has been for most people, sometimes people have had to call back and speak to someone else.  You might try that (even if you've tried it already, try it again).  

I think everyone also appreciates your letting everyone know what happened in your case.  It is a cautionary tale, for sure!

Good luck and keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Tom Diego said:


> Well then, I'm going to call, change my shipping, find out that it changed my delivery date and then demand that Amazon give me a free Kindle. You can see why they wouldn't do that, don't you? I think it's rather harsh to sarcastically to mention sympathy as the person was only offering their opinion. I'm sure that everyone has empathy for your situation.
> 
> I can understand why you're mad now, but in October you won't even remember this. (Or maybe you will, cancel your Prime Membership, and never buy from Amazon again. It's your choice.)


I wasn't being sarcastic. I think it's rather harsh for you to assume I was.

I changed my shipping information based on bad information they gave me on the call. Had I called to change my shipping speed and was told after the change that my pre-order status had change I would accept full responsibility.

I did not demand a free Kindle. I agree with Betsey about Kindle CS. They have been very good in the past which is why my family and business are such loyal customers. My suggested resolutions for them were based on my history with them. I am not an unreasonable customer.

Thank you for your empathy. <---that indeed was sarcastic.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

MoyJoy said:


> Thank you for your empathy. <---that indeed was sarcastic.


You said:

"In my opinion there are only two ways to resolve this. ... 2. Free kindle. I'll wait happily for it if they comp it."

Ok, maybe you were going to ask nicely. I was just trying to point out that it's unlikely Amazon will give you a free Kindle, just like others have. If they do, great, if not, tough break. But based on your screaming headlines and the general tone ("I was like WHY THE HELL IS IT NOW SEPTEMBER!") of your (first) post, I guess that I had already formed an image of how your conversation with CS went. But I don't know, maybe you're as sweet as pie normally.

But if you're going to be that way about it, well I guess that reinforces my first impression...


----------



## marlman (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I've changed mine to expedited from free delivery and the only thing thats changed is the price. Still got same order number and date that order was placed 29th July.

So I cannot see anyway that my place in the queue has changed!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

marlman said:


> Well I've changed mine to expedited from free delivery and the only thing thats changed is the price. Still got same order number and date that order was placed 29th July.
> 
> So I cannot see anyway that my place in the queue has changed!


Same here. If anything after I'm paying extra I don't think there is will be a problem. I've changed things on other orders and nothing changed with my delivery date. I changed the cover from 1 day to the 2 day saver and the only that changed was the date I would receive it from 8/30 to 8/31.


----------



## northtexas (May 16, 2010)

I place my K3 order July 28th but noticed two weeks later that I had selected Free 3-5 day shipping instead of 2nd day so I changed it. Today I sent an email to Kindle customer service inquiring about the shipping date and received the following reply:

_Hello,

I'm sorry that the estimated delivery date for this order #XXX-XXXXXXX-XXXXXXX is not displaying properly in Your Account. Rest assured that we are processing your order.

Due to strong customer demand, Kindle (Latest Generation) is temporarily sold out.

Your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered:

Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st will still ship by the August 27th release date.

After investigating your order, it appears likely that we will be able to ship it within August 27, 2010.

You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle enters the shipping process. When your order is shipped, we will send you an e-mail confirming the date, contents, and method of shipment.

We hope you enjoy your Kindle._


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Same here. If
> anything after I'm paying extra I don't think there is will be a problem. I've changed things on other orders and nothing changed with my delivery date. I changed the cover from 1 day to the 2 day saver and the only that changed was the date I would receive it from 8/30 to 8/31.


How are you getting an estimated delivery date? Other than the first order weeks ago, I have not had a delivery date. I didn't touch my order once the sell out announcement was made.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Pushka said:


> How are you getting an estimated delivery date? Other than the first order weeks ago, I have not had a delivery date. I didn't touch my order once the sell out announcement was made.


What I meant was my *order date*. I was thinking about the cover while typing.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Tom Diego said:


> You said:
> 
> "In my opinion there are only two ways to resolve this. ... 1. Free kindle. I'll wait happily for it if they comp it."
> 
> ...


My number 1 was not "Free Kindle". It was to for them to fix the ship date so that I'd get it on Friday.

The all caps of my headline were to attract the attention of those changing their ship dates to my caveat. So many people on here mentioned changing their ship dates; I was concerned the same would happen to them. I also didn't ask them "why the hell&#8230;" which is why I wrote "I was like". I wanted to express to readers of my post that I was upset.

I haven't, nor did I plan to demand anything from Amazon right now. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. Right now I'm giving them time to do what they need to do to resolve it. If you made an assumption based on written text then the onus is on you, not me.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Back to the topic at hand I was also a little disappointed in Amazon last time because the people who paid for expedited shipping received their K2 at the same time as the people who elected for the free 2 day shipping.  I know some people last round wrote to them and were refunded the extra charges but I do wish they'd be more clear.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MoyJoy said:


> Back to the topic at hand I was also a little disappointed in Amazon last time because the people who paid for expedited shipping received their K2 at the same time as the people who elected for the free 2 day shipping. I know some people last round wrote to them and were refunded the extra charges but I do wish they'd be more clear.


I will definitely keep that in mind if the 2 day shipping gets them on the same day. I think I would ask for a refund for the 1 day shipping charge.


----------



## kelleysweitzer (Aug 20, 2010)

I was going to change the credit card I was using to pay for my Kindle but based on everything I have read, I'm not touching my order. No way, no how!! I want my Kindle on Friday. I ordered on July 29 at 9am so I'm not touching a thing. I will transfer the money from Paypal to my bank to pay the credit card bill instead.


----------



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah after reading this thread, I freaked out and emailed Amazon CS also.  I ordered mine on August 1st before the deadline and then a week later changed the shipping speed to overnight.  I got this in response (snippet):

"Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st will still ship by the August 27th release date. If you make any changes to the order including changing shipping method, you may lose your place in the line and the estimated ship date may change."

Much liberal use of the word *may*.    
GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

MoyJoy said:


> My number 1 was not "Free Kindle". It was to for them to fix the ship date so that I'd get it on Friday.


Yeah, I quoted that incorrectly. I put the ... in the wrong place and somehow took out the 2. Sorry. I'll change it.

As for the rest, whatever. You got screwed by Amazon, so sorry. None of this enhances this discussion so I'm done.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lilaq said:


> Much liberal use of the word *may*.
> GRRRRRRRRRR


Totally CYA. I also think that shipping BY 27th means that kindles also MAY not be received by most, on 27th.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lilaq said:


> Yeah after reading this thread, I freaked out and emailed Amazon CS also. I ordered mine on August 1st before the deadline and then a week later changed the shipping speed to overnight. I got this in response (snippet):
> 
> "Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st will still ship by the August 27th release date. If you make any changes to the order including changing shipping method, you may lose your place in the line and the estimated ship date may change."
> 
> ...


Well if it does change my place in line I guess I'll live. I'll be very disappointed, but it isn't the end of the world. I still think that they will ship based on order date.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Totally CYA. I also think that shipping BY 27th means that kindles also MAY not be received by most, on 27th.


Yeap! This was what made me call in the first place. Originally they said release date delivery...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

I've changed my shipping speed twice (from overnight to 2 day prime to overnight) and changed my shipping address. I'm going to be severely upset if I get moved back because of that  . Plus, I still don't know if it's coming Friday or Saturday, so I don't know if I want to have it delivered to my office or not.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So Tom, according to the original ad, as long as you ordered on those days the original offer was open, it didn't matter how you chose your shipping, people should have received it on 27th.  But here in Oz, release day only refers to physical shops, not online delivery stores.  And while we here in Oz were never going to get it on 27th I was surprised that people were expecting to do so in the US. Amazon always use two different and contradictory terms to describe delivery (eg release date and ship by date) so the angst is going to rise on Friday and isn't there a PH in the US Monday?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I expect my Kindle to ship on Friday not arrive. I used the free 2 day so it will get here by Tuesday.

How would that even make sense to ship them so they arrive on the 27th since some used 1 day, some used 2day, some used saver. If they all arrived on the 27th that what would have been the point of paying for 1day shipping. It just doesn't make sense to me. 

Giving a date when they go out the door does make sense, that way it depends on your shipping speed when you receive the item. 

I know there was some wording on the order page, but for me when in doubt I usually go by what makes the most sense.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> So Tom, according to the original ad, as long as you ordered on those days the original offer was open, it didn't matter how you chose your shipping, people should have received it on 27th. But here in Oz, release day only refers to physical shops, not online delivery stores. And while we here in Oz were never going to get it on 27th I was surprised that people were expecting to do so in the US. Amazon always use two different and contradictory terms to describe delivery (eg release date and ship by date) so the angst is going to rise on Friday and isn't there a PH in the US Monday?


Yeah, I think some of us did the Prime one-day shipping for $3.99 to hedge our bets. If we receive it on Friday, as remembered by others and as re-enforced by the original order page that MoyJoy was kind enough to post, then we all get it on Friday and either we're out the $3.99 or Amazon reimburses us, as others have indicated happened to them for different orders. But if in fact if Amazon doesn't ship until Friday, because now they're saying that original orders will "ship by" Friday (could be shipped sooner, maybe not), then Prime one-day shipping will ensure that I get it on Saturday. So either way, I'm anticipating happily reading my new Kindle by Saturday evening (well, probably playing with it a lot, reading will come later!). If it comes on Monday, at least I will have it before my wife and I leave on vacation on 9/4.

If by PH you mean "political holiday"(?), no, the next major holiday is Labor Day, which is always on the first Monday of September, or 9/6 this year.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I expect my Kindle to ship on Friday not arrive. I used the free 2 day so it will get here by Tuesday.
> 
> How would that even make sense to ship them so they arrive on the 27th since some used 1 day, some used 2day, some used saver. If they all arrived on the 27th that what would have been the point of paying for 1day shipping. It just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Giving a date when they go out the door does make sense, that way it depends on your shipping speed when you receive the item.


That all makes sense to me too, but I think we are in the minority. Most think they will receive it Friday. I checked the site for Australian purchases just then and the info amazon gives is very ambiguous. It says to order now for a mid september delivery, but then it says the kindles are expected to ship by 17th september. Which means, and this is an Australian page, that it won't be delivered until late september.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> So either way, I'm anticipating happily reading my new Kindle by Saturday evening (well, probably playing with it a lot, reading will come later!). If it comes on Monday, at least I will have it before my wife and I leave on vacation on 9/4.
> 
> If by PH you mean "political holiday"(?), no, the next major holiday is Labor Day, which is always on the first Monday of September, or 9/6 this year.


Ok, I get that. Amazon cs is going to be very busy on Friday then as many are expecting it Friday. PH is OZ for public holiday. Lucky it isn't Monday then. . We don't receive deliveries on the weekend. If most don't receive it till Monday then we in Australia won't be too far behind then. But the amazon forum will go crazy with angry people.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I expect my Kindle to ship on Friday not arrive. I used the free 2 day so it will get here by Tuesday.
> 
> How would that even make sense to ship them so they arrive on the 27th since some used 1 day, some used 2day, some used saver. If they all arrived on the 27th that what would have been the point of paying for 1day shipping. It just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> ...


The one-day shipping option is not specific to the Kindle and will always show up when ordering anything, so I don't think that point is relevent. If Amazon really does ship for arrival on Friday I expect to be reimbursed for my $3.99 one-day Prime shipping. If they ship on Friday then the one-day Prime shipping will ensure that I get it on Saturday.

Because Amazon did say "release date delivery" at one point, there are a lot of people who are going to be upset if they don't get it on Friday, whether or not anything else makes sense! 

Amazon does ship pre-ordered, pre-release items, such as DVDs and Blu-ray discs, for a targeted release date. Because I'm within one-day of one of their larger distribution centers I have gotten pre-ordered movies the day before the release date with the normal two-day free Prime shipping.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not really concerned with the date as with the fact that by changing my shipping will send me to the back of the line. I went to the Amazon Help screen and read the rules of changing your shipping option. No where does it say that you will cause a delay in shipping. Basically, as long as the status is still in that "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time. " stage you can make changes without a problem. Here is the statement on revising your order.

"If your order hasn't entered the shipping process yet, it's easy to revise shipping and billing information. Visit Your Account www.amazon.com/your-account, locate the order, and make your changes on the Order Summary."


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> The one-day shipping option is not specific to the Kindle and will always show up when ordering anything, so I don't think that point is relevent. If Amazon really does ship for arrival on Friday I expect to be reimbursed for my $3.99 one-day Prime shipping. If they ship on Friday then the one-day Prime shipping will ensure that I get it on Saturday.
> 
> Because Amazon did say "release date delivery" at one point, there are a lot of people who are going to be upset if they don't get it on Friday, whether or not anything else makes sense!
> 
> Amazon does ship pre-ordered, pre-release items, such as DVDs and Blu-ray discs, for a targeted release date. Because I'm within one-day of one of their larger distribution centers I have gotten pre-ordered movies the day before the release date with Prime shipping and without the one-day Prime shipping.


Amazon is completely entitled to change the ship date to whatever they please, stuff gets delayed all the time. The $3.99 you paid for overnight shipping doesn't have anything to do with when they ship it, just how long it takes to get to you once they do. If you complain, you may be reimbursed, but IMO Amazon really has no reason to as long as you receive the next day from the date they shipped it.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

jd78 said:


> Amazon is completely entitled to change the ship date to whatever they please, stuff gets delayed all the time. The $3.99 you paid for overnight shipping doesn't have anything to do with when they ship it, just how long it takes to get to you once they do. If you complain, you may be reimbursed, but IMO Amazon really has no reason to as long as you receive the next day from the date they shipped it.


I only mentioned that because it's been mentioned previously in several other posts. I believe that it was in reference to pre-orders for the K2. Some people indicated that they paid extra for one-day shipping but they received it on the same day as everyone else and Amazon automatically refunded their shipping. If that actually happens, great, if not, I may e-mail them and ask why I was charged extra but didn't receive it any sooner, but I'm not going to complain (and I most certainly won't demand! ).


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

jd78 said:


> Amazon is completely entitled to change the ship date to whatever they please, stuff gets delayed all the time. The $3.99 you paid for overnight shipping doesn't have anything to do with when they ship it, just how long it takes to get to you once they do.


(Not talking about Kindle because the Kindle doesn't apply here) When I order something from Amazon it says "Order within X hours and X minutes with One Day shipping to receive your package on Y day." If I pay for the One Day shipping and they DONT get it to me on Y day that THEY promised I would get it on, I WILL be pissed off and they WILL hear from me about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, Riddle. . . when it says, with Prime, when you have to order it by to get it by a certain day. . . .they will deliver. . . . They'll surely refund the extra if you go with one-day and probably would give you a credit as well if you take the two day and it doesn't arrive on time. . . assuming no major weather issues like massive double snowstorms that close down the entire Eastern half of the country.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree, Riddle. . . when it says, with Prime, when you have to order it by to get it by a certain day. . . .they will deliver. . . . They'll surely refund the extra if you go with one-day and probably would give you a credit as well if you take the two day and it doesn't arrive on time. . . assuming no major weather issues like massive double snowstorms that close down the entire Eastern half of the country.


I agree with this. My comment was in regards to the Kindle or any other pre-order/pre-launch item.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think the left hand hand knows what the right is doing.  When I spoke to CS I was told that I *may* have been bumped to the back of the line since I change my shipping time, but that it didn't "appear" that I had been.  I was also told that orders placed before the cut-off will ship on Friday.  We'll see.  Personally, I don't really care if I get my Kindle on Friday, Saturday or Monday although, of course, Friday would be best   If I've been bumped to the back of the line, though (Sept. 14th) I am going to be MASSIVELY torqued.


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

Arkali said:


> Honestly, I don't think the left hand hand knows what the right is doing. When I spoke to CS I was told that I *may* have been bumped to the back of the line since I change my shipping time, but that it didn't "appear" that I had been. I was also told that orders placed before the cut-off will ship on Friday. We'll see. Personally, I don't really care if I get my Kindle on Friday, Saturday or Monday although, of course, Friday would be best  If I've been bumped to the back of the line, though (Sept. 14th) I am going to be MASSIVELY torqued.


I actually changed my ship speed to 1 day delivery from Prime 2nd day because I really want it on Friday and I wanted to make doubly sure to get it on Friday. If I get it on Friday or Saturday I'll be happy. Monday would aggravate me a little but I'd be okay. September 14th because of a shipping change would REALLY make me angry. At that point I'd be so angry with Amazon I'd actually consider canceling the order completely. Bumping people to the back of the line because of a change in shipping speed or something else that doesn't impact the date of the actual order would just be horrible CS.

I agree with you that it appears the Amazon CS people are unusually uninformed right now. I'm sure regardless of what Amazon's done to try to train all of their people to be able to accurately answer these questions there will be a minority of CS people who don't read the materials sent out by Amazon or simply forget the correct answer and say something incorrect while on the phone or in an email.


----------



## kingka (Aug 14, 2010)

same, I have no delivery date. and I ordered on july 30th. havnt touched it since. dunno whats up.


----------



## ummhussam (Jan 25, 2010)

Atunah said:


> How would that even make sense to ship them so they arrive on the 27th since some used 1 day, some used 2day, some used saver. If they all arrived on the 27th that what would have been the point of paying for 1day shipping. It just doesn't make sense to me.


I believe the people who saw the message that said "Order now to ensure release date delivery" were also given free two day shipping standard (no super saver shipping). That offer expired after the first wave, I believe. If I'm not mistaken, all US orders that were placed on or before Aug. 1st at 8pm were given two day shipping for free automatically, or they could upgrade to one day. So it is my understanding that those with two day shipping would likely receive theirs ON release day (the 27th), while those who opted for one day delivery would receive theirs on the 26th or 27th, depending on their location. This would mean that Amazon would have to ship the orders by the 25th, which is why so many people are expecting shipping notices tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

In order to hopefully get an actual response from somebody authoritative I just sent Len Edgerly of The Kindle Chronicles a message and asked if he could try to get somebody from Amazon management to definitively comment on this issue. I'm sure Len's busy and it's possible that Amazon won't comment but Jay Marine and Russ Granidetti have been generally forthright each time Len's interviewed them on his podcast. Hopefully Len will have the time and be able to get through to somebody at Amazon PR who can get Jay, Russ or somebody else in management to definitively answer this question. 

I can't believe I messed with my order just tonight and then read this thread.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

My order was second wave -- 4:26 p.m. on August 2nd, and it came with free 2 day shipping. It also stated I'd have delivery by September 4th.  So there wasn't an August 1st cut-off for the free two day shipping.


----------



## ummhussam (Jan 25, 2010)

I, too, am in the 2nd wave and I wasn't sure if 2nd wavers got the free two day shipping offer since I am a prime member, so I always have free two day shipping.  I didn't want to say it applied to the 2nd wave if I wasn't sure.  Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I pre-ordered on the 28th, changed to overnight shipping some later time, and mine is being prepared for shipment.

The only way changing your shipping or payment would affect anything is if you cancelled and re-ordered to do it. Relax.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

akpak said:


> I pre-ordered on the 28th, changed to overnight shipping some later time, and mine is being prepared for shipment.
> 
> The only way changing your shipping or payment would affect anything is if you cancelled and re-ordered to do it. Relax.


I pre-ordered early on the 29th and changed my shipping speed several times (online) and my order changed to "Shipping Soon" during the night. So, I didn't move to the back of the line.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

Quake1028 said:


> I've changed my shipping speed twice (from overnight to 2 day prime to overnight) and changed my shipping address. I'm going to be severely upset if I get moved back because of that . Plus, I still don't know if it's coming Friday or Saturday, so I don't know if I want to have it delivered to my office or not.


Happy to say I did NOT move to the back of the line .


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Changed my order from 2-day Prime to 1-day this morning, and about 20 minutes later it went into "Shipping Soon".  3G/WiFi, Graphite, plus an orange lighted cover.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Didn't put in the back of the line. 

Status is Shipping Soon

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi, 3G
* Color: White
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed:   1 Day (Changed several times and I didn't go to the back of the line!)


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Me too!  My status is in shipping soon!  I changed from two day to one day late last week or early this week.  I didn't go to the back of the line.  Hooray!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can we try to keep all the shipping soon announcements in the main Kindlewatch thread? It'll be a little easier having one main thread for them all instead of a bunch of them.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

_*update 8/25 Amazon left me a voicemail that said they were mistaken by the mistake they made in which they were mistaken. LOL! Seriously they said that they have no idea why the September date was showing and that my place in line was still as per my July pre-order date. Also my credit card was charged and the status of my order is now "shipping soon" although I still have a "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date." message._


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When I was trying desprately to find my shipping date I came across this in the "Delivery estimate: We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. (More about estimates)" statement. When you click on the More about estimates link this is what it says:

_What if I want to get my items faster?
You can select a different shipping speed by clicking the radio button next to that option on the order form. Note that changing your shipping speed to a faster method will not change the estimated shipping date, but your estimated delivery date should improve (subject to item availability). If you want to change your shipping speed after placing the order, visit Your Account._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,
Since this seems to be resolved we've locked this thread. . . .check out this thread for continual updates on KindleWatch:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30621.0.html


----------

